# Who's Killing Iran's Nuke Scientists?



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a brilliant read...
____________________________________________
The covert operations that target Iran’s nuclear program suddenly came to light with explosive violence and stunning implications for the future of warfare on Nov. 29. 

On that Monday morning, dawn had just broken over a bustling Tehran so deeply shrouded in smog that many commuters wore face masks to protect against the fumes and dust in the air. On Artesh Street, among rows of new and half-finished apartment blocks, the nuclear physicist Majid Shahriari was working his way through rush-hour traffic with his wife and bodyguard in his Peugeot sedan. A motorcycle pulled up beside the scientist’s car. Nothing extraordinary about that. But then the man on the bike stuck something to the outside of the door and sped away. When the magnetically attached bomb went off, its focused explosion killed Shahriari instantly. It wounded the others in the car but spared their lives. A clean hit.


Only a few minutes later and a few miles away, in a leafy neighborhood in the foothills of the Alborz Mountains, again a motorcycle pulled alongside the car of another scientist, Fereydoun Abbasi Davani. A longtime member of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards, Abbasi Davani was named specifically in a United Nations sanctions resolution as “involved in nuclear or ballistic missile activities.” Sensing what was about to happen, he stopped the car, jumped out, and managed to pull his wife to safety before the bomb went off.

That same morning, in Israel, where many see Iran’s nuclear program as a threat to the very existence of the Jewish state, nobody celebrated the Tehran attacks publicly. Nobody claimed responsibility. But nobody denied it, either. And as it happened, that was the morning Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu announced that Meir Dagan would be stepping down after eight years directing the Mossad and its secret operations against Iran. Under a photograph of Shahriari’s thoroughly perforated Peugeot, one of Israel’s tabloids ran the headline LAST SHOT FOR DAGAN?

This longest day in a dark war was not over yet, however. In Tehran that Monday afternoon, at a press conference that had been delayed for two hours, Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad told reporters there was “no doubt the hand of the Zionist regime and the Western governments” had been involved in the attacks on the scientists. Then, for the first time, Ahmadinejad admitted something that his government had tried to deny until that moment: the high-speed centrifuges used to enrich uranium for use as nuclear fuel in reactors, or possibly for weapons, had been damaged by a cyberattack. Iran’s enemies—he didn’t specify which ones—had been “successful in making problems for a limited number of our centrifuges with software they installed in electronic devices.” Ahmadinejad assured the press that the problem was now taken care of. “They are unable to repeat these acts,” he claimed. Yet only a few days before, top Iranian officials had declared there was no problem at all.

Rarely has a covert war been so obvious, and rarely have the underlying facts been so murky. Conspiracy theory hangs as heavy in Tehran these days as the smog: a number of Iranian reformists opposed to Ahmadinejad have suggested the two scientists targeted in November, as well as another one, Masoud Ali Mohammadi, killed by an exploding motorcycle in January, were attacked by the regime itself because their loyalties were suspect. All reportedly sympathized to some extent with the opposition Green Movement. Both Mohammadi and Shahriari had attended at least one meeting of SESAME, a U.N.-linked research organization based in Jordan, where Israelis as well as Arabs and Iranians were present. “In the eyes of the Revolutionary Guards, everybody’s a potential spy,” says a former Iranian intelligence officer, who asked not to be named because of likely retributions inside Iran. “You are either 100 percent dedicated to the system or you are an enemy.”

-Read the complete article at Newsweek.com


The Covert War Against Iran's Nuclear Program - Newsweek


----------



## javlin (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats an interesting article thier Matt.A worm with an expiration date?and targeted area?go figure.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely an interesting thing going on there. The stakes are high, very high, so it's no surprise that multiple entities are doing what they can to disrupt.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2010)

Whether or not it is solely the Isreali's effort, is kind of a moot point. When you have a world leader calling for your nation's geographic location's utter removal from the face of earth and this same jackass is developing nuclear weapons (or even pretending to stage that they are developing nuclear weapons), what does one expect strategically.

I personally would expect the US to back any democratic nation if threatened similarly. Be it Korea, Columbia, Poland, India, etc.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang. Thing reads like the back cover of a Tom Clancy novel. I always figured there was a ton of cloak-n-dagger stuff goin on all over the world, at any given time, that the unwashed masses would never hear about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2010)

Agree RA, still makes for a very interesting read. It would take an awful lot to work out all the intricacies between all the factions and who did what, especially with everyone making sure of wiping their trail to leave no/little evidence of who did it. Thanks for sharing Matt.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 14, 2010)

Figuring the problems Iran had with their elections last year, it can't be that tough for a recruiter to employ some unhappy political types to work against the Govt. Might even have guys inside the Iranian Nuke Program. 

Question of who is a tough one. For HUMINT, I'd go with just about any Gulf state. They may not be doing the wet work, but their probably letting the Westerners know who and what is going on. But no trail back to them. Last thing they need is to give the Iranians a reason to take a shot at them.

If I had to pick three operations that might have people doing the actual trigger work, it would be Mossad and MI6 for starters. They are supposed to be the two best at it. And they have a lot of chips in this one, especially Mossad. MI6 might do it hired out. But not a series of them. One and done. 

Last one is a tough call. CIA is an easy call but maybe too easy. Might be better if it were something that was a favor called in. Something like the Russians doing it to return a favor for the CIA doing an Afghan drug lord or some such. Tough to tell, but somebody who is well connected in Iran (ie, selling stuff to the regieme) might be able to do it and get away with it. 

Lastly, it could be a free lancer. Plenty of those running around since the end of the cold war. Contracted out by some security service to do one hit. Get three teams working on three different targets, not knowing about each other and it could work out very well. But they have to have a time and date thing. After a hit has happened, security is going to go bonkers on the Iran side. 

One thing is for sure, it is definitely getting the attention of the Iranian Nuke scientists. Guess the number of guys applying for jobs just dropped off.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 14, 2010)

Israel is too obvious. Could even be covert Chinese action to remove a threat. Pakistan if you look is very close to China. If India and Pakistan ever exchange Nukes, parts of China could be in the receiving line. Easier to deal with that threat before it ever becomes reality. Nip it in the bud. As to the computer virus, China has a lot of the World's Top Hackers working directly and indirectly for it. 

Therefore, certainly China has to be viewed with suspion in this instance as it has a lot to lose if the conflict goes nuclear being so comparatively close. Also major cities such as Delhi and other ones are on the side closest to China and would be considered nuclear weapons targets. Israel doesn't really share that much of a border with Pakistan. Therefore still concerning for Israel, but I think a lot of Pakistan's nuclear arsenel is more likely to be used to wipe India off the map... Therefore India gets wiped out and depending on wind and things, the fall-out gets dumped on parts of China. Just a suspicion, and hopefully isn't that close to true.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cant wait for the movie... I hope it has a happy ending.


,


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was wondering when you were going to weigh in!


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 15, 2010)

Exciting sh!t Matt!

At the risk of sounding like a conspiracy freak with a tinfoil hat, I could imagine the (some at least) hits being privately financed. There are a lot of very wealthy organizations/people out there who dont want to see Iran with nukes.


----------



## javlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Well it seems Matt the Iranian Revolutioary Guard has the inside scoop on everybody  Hey i say lets go get some more  

In a speech published in Farsi at an Iranian website linked to the Revolutionary Guard, Brig. Gen. Mohammad Reza Naghdi was quoted as saying that “the filthy Americans and the Zionists should not think that with killing our scientists, they can divert our nation from its path of Jihad and scare us.” 

He continued with a specific threat: “We will mark the hanging sites of the American and Zionist generals and we will identify which hanging was in retaliation for the blood of our great martyr Shahriari.”

Iran Threat to Kill American Generals Is Real, Experts Say - FoxNews.com


----------



## timshatz (Dec 15, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> I could imagine the (some at least) hits being privately financed. There are a lot of very wealthy organizations/people out there who dont want to see Iran with nukes.



Now there's an idea that I hadn't considered. Iran with nukes is going to be bad news for a lot of industries. And most of them have major companies in that end of the world. When you figure that Iran could create a lot of trouble for Shipping or Nuke Power, that definitely puts a different spin on things.

Not saying it's probable, but definitely possible.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> Cant wait for the movie... I hope it has a happy ending.
> 
> 
> ,



Best post of the whole thread!! 

Too many variables to blame anyone. Just glad somebody is taking it to the streets of Iran.


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2010)

well Javlin said it well the so called general of the Persian toilet boyz just painted a bullseye right in the middle of his shoddy forehead the fool ...........

this whole thing cracks me up big time, am lovin it


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the Accusations against Israel and America are rubbish. They really don't know who to blame at the moment so they are lashing out at the nearest possible target that the public can willingly latch onto especially after all the propoganda the public have been given...


----------



## Swooper (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Whether or not it is solely the Isreali's effort, is kind of a moot point. When you have a world leader calling for your nation's geographic location's utter removal from the face of earth and this same jackass is developing nuclear weapons (or even pretending to stage that they are developing nuclear weapons), what does one expect strategically.
> 
> I personally would expect the US to back any democratic nation if threatened similarly. Be it Korea, Columbia, Poland, India, etc.



I dont think we should be supporting a country who stole their land and are commiting atrocious acts every day against a helpless people who are only fighting for their homes back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2010)

Swooper said:


> I dont think we should be supporting a country who stole their land and are commiting atrocious acts every day against a helpless people who are only fighting for their homes back...



You want to be specific here?!?!?!?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2010)

Lets not feed the troll...

Maybe he will just go away.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Lets not feed the troll...
> 
> Maybe he will just go away.



I wanted him to stick his head out of the ground.


So I could kick a field goal with his empty skull.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wanted him to stick his head out of the ground.
> 
> 
> So I could kick a field goal with his empty skull.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2010)

it is bowl game weekend isn't it Joe ?

happy nude year guys


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2010)

back at cha Erich!


----------



## Swooper (Dec 30, 2010)

Im not "trolling".. Israel drove the Palestinians out of their land and are treating the remaining ones as rubbish. Israel is committing war crimes against them daily while the United States funds it. Do some reading outside of fox news and you might learn a thing or two.

Heres a good website. 

www.I'mA****ingIdiot.org


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2010)

you do some serious research bud, the Phillistines did not own the land but came in as invaders to possess it. go visit the land for yourself instead of reading misleading web-site and idiot news media


----------



## Swooper (Dec 30, 2010)

Erich said:


> you do some serious research bud, the Phillistines did not own the land but came in as invaders to possess it. go visit the land for yourself instead of reading misleading web-site and idiot news media



Who was living there before ww2? And what happened to them? Oh yea they got driven out of their homes by the jews, and israel has been oppressing them ever since with billions of dollars from American tax payers.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2010)

Swooper said:


> Who was living there before ww2? And what happened to them? Oh yea they got driven out of their homes by the jews, and israel has been oppressing them ever since with billions of dollars from American tax payers.



Yep, you're too stoopid to stay here - goodbye @sshole!


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2010)

field goal J !! good one, what a guy can't seem to figure out during the time of the ages during the invasion by the "sea peoples" who gives a royal F what happened right before ww 2, get it straight up it never was and never will be the phillisitnes land.

book mark my statements as I know you are watching


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 30, 2010)

My, was that some kind of record? Maybe we should institute some sort of award for the shortest lived membership?

Rich


----------



## I like planes (Dec 30, 2010)

Erich said:


> field goal J !! good one, what a guy can't seem to figure out during the time of the ages during the invasion by the "sea peoples" who gives a royal F what happened right before ww 2, get it straight up it never was and never will be the phillisitnes land.
> 
> book mark my statements as I know you are watching



So by that logic we should give america back to the indigeneous people who currently control all tribal gambling? Because It never was and never will be our land... Distant history doesnt matter. In modern times those Jewbastards Stole that land and they are oppressing the Palestinians whose pimpass representatives continue misrepresent the majority civil population of their true goals of peaceful existence. Even if you dont believe its their land it doesnt matter, Iranian/Palestinian religious effs are commiting war crimes against a severely vulnerable group of people. Just because their holy book says god gave israel to them doesnt make it true.... Hey my religion says God gave me the whole world so everyone get out...

Also I didnt realize that differeing opinions was a bannable offense... I thought forums were a place for open friendly discussion, Guess not. Alah Akbar you infedels.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2010)

I like planes said:


> So by that logic we should give america back to the natives? Because It never was and never will be our land... Distant history doesnt matter. In modern times Israel Stole that land and they are oppressing the Palestinians. Even if you dont believe its their land it doesnt matter, they are commiting war crimes against a severely vulnerable group of people. Just because their holy book says god gave israel to them doesnt make it true.... Hey my religion says God gave me the whole world so everyone get out...
> 
> Also I didnt realize that differeing opinions was a bannable offense... I thought forums were a place for open friendly discussion, Guess not.



You are dipsh!t. Did your litter have any siblings that weren't retards?!?! You should have quit after our first response but I guess you're just too stupid to know when to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## javlin (Dec 30, 2010)

The one I liked was that the UN has 65 resolutions against Israel and none against the Pali's???Yea will UN resolutions are against a country not a people's and that is the criteria that the Pali's are.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2010)

Jav - good point but I will insist that this thread DOES NOT go into the political situation of the Jewish State. If our brainless friend bothered to read the intro page to this site he would have found our rules about political postings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2010)

I like planes said:


> So by that logic we should give america back to the indigeneous people who currently control all tribal gambling? Because It never was and never will be our land... Distant history doesnt matter. In modern times those Jewbastards Stole that land and they are oppressing the Palestinians whose pimpass representatives continue misrepresent the majority civil population of their true goals of peaceful existence. Even if you dont believe its their land it doesnt matter, Iranian/Palestinian religious effs are commiting war crimes against a severely vulnerable group of people. Just because their holy book says god gave israel to them doesnt make it true.... Hey my religion says God gave me the whole world so everyone get out...
> 
> Also I didnt realize that differeing opinions was a bannable offense... I thought forums were a place for open friendly discussion, Guess not. Alah Akbar you infedels.



They are until you become insulting. That is why you are banned.

Goodbye fool...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 31, 2010)

I like planes said:


> those Jewbastards Stole that land and they are oppressing the Palestinians whose pimpass representatives continue misrepresent the majority civil population of their true goals of peaceful existence. ...
> 
> Also I didnt realize that differeing opinions was a bannable offense... I thought forums were a place for open friendly discussion, Guess not. Alah Akbar you infedels.



Differences in opinions are both accepted and openly welcomed here, making this one of the very small minorities in the web-world. Open and flagrant racism, however, are not. Byebye.


----------



## javlin (Dec 31, 2010)

Also I didnt realize that differeing opinions was a bannable offense... I thought forums were a place for open friendly discussion, Guess not. Alah Akbar you infedels. 

 Flyboy...Flyboy....Flyboy  you are not helping in reaching out to understand others of a less fortunate circumstance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 31, 2010)

javlin said:


> Also I didnt realize that differeing opinions was a bannable offense... I thought forums were a place for open friendly discussion, Guess not. Alah Akbar you infedels.
> 
> Flyboy...Flyboy....Flyboy  you are not helping in reaching out to understand others of a less fortunate circumstance



Yep....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't want to stray too far off topic here, but I always thought that was a heck of a shot for a rubber bullet...


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, I think I had opened up with a can of worms with my statement saying that I didn't think Israel or America were likely suspects. Sorry to the Administator for giving the Troll accidential ammunition...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it Healz. Sooner or later, trolls will expose themselves, you just accelerated the identification process.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 11, 2011)

True, all we can do is post sensibly and hit them when they appear. Shall we call it whack a troll (Take on Whak a Mole). Looks like nothing further is happening so who knows what is going on at the moment...


----------



## Southron (Mar 17, 2012)

It has been my belief that THERE WILL ONLY BE 'PEACE IN THE MIDDLE-EAST' WHEN THE ENTIRE AREA IS RADIOACTIVE.

I certainly don't want to see that happen, but look at their track record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2012)

Even if you remove Israel from the equation, peace will never happen. The Shiites and Sunnis will band together only if they have a common enemy. When that threat is gone, the go back to killing each other.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2012)

evangilder said:


> Even if you remove Israel from the equation, peace will never happen. *The Shiites and Sunnis will band together only if they have a common enemy. When that threat is gone, the go back to killing each other*.


Yep...just recently, sunni militants stopped a bus in Pakistan, pulled 16 shiites off and executed them along the side of the road...


----------



## soulezoo (Sep 17, 2014)

Normally, I do not necropost and revive old threads. But as I've been reading a lot of the old stuff around here to catch up, it struck me as relevant to bring this up to reinforce the said notion of "peace in the middle east" even without Israel. Since the last post of the thread we've had the Arab spring, Gadaffi gone, Mubarak gone, Muslim Bro-hood gone (at least for power in Egypt), and Assad barely hanging on, ISIS at the forefront and etc. 

Having spent the better part of 10 years over there, I get why everyone is so angry. Heat, humidity, sand to breathe instead of oxygen, lousy food.... no one bathes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2014)

They could move to Mexico - I hear that country is losing citizens daily!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 18, 2014)

Perhaps some of the targeted scientists were too educated and so not as stupid to follow a religion as much as their power mongers wanted? or were thought to be working too closely with the international atomic agency in negotiations for the benefit of Irans future, and not the zealots dreams of meglomania.

As to the other hinted at possible culprits, they do have a strong history of using any means they are able to get away with to achieve their assignments. In recent years a few of their cell groups have been thrown out of a countries, like Canada, Germany, Russia, UK etc for something. 
Also after WW2, were they not the first modern terrorist/freedom fighters, killing many French, British locals to earn a claim, and have sometimes attacked and destroyed 'accidentaly' USN ships and aircraft. 
And yet, when others try to copy their successful methods they are touted as the loser, and that racism doesn't exist for them, because everyone else has been so to them in the past, so they are allowed to be more so back.
It is that last point, that hypocritical dichotomy, that angers even some of their own supporters at times, not only the wider World who understand at least a bit of both sides of the argument - Some of it goes back to the wars between them and the Caananites too amongst all others who also moved into that area. 
History did not only begin from one source or place, humanity is more complex, nuanced and politicing than the 'simpler' versions that propagandise one ideological version over another.

Sometimes I like the childishness of some topic themes and the humour of posters, other times, a few only bring themselves down to those others levels whom they critisise and seem almost racist or religous-ist towards.


----------

